# Kids Toy !! Stop wheel from falling off axel.... How?



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

So I have decided to try and make a wooden toy for my 2 year old son. Obviously I don't want small parts coming loose.

I am at the stage of fixing the wheel and axel(Below):-










to the main toy body:-









and I don't want the wheels to fall off and I don't want any metal and obviously I need the wheels to stay on the axl..

Does anyone have any suggestions???


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Glue?

Axle pins:

axle pins

you may be interested in this discussion:

Axle pins vs. dowels


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

How about taking a larger dowel and drilling a non through hole diameter of axle dowel and gluing it on to form an axle pin?


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> How about taking a larger dowel and drilling a non through hole diameter of axle dowel and gluing it on to form an axle pin?
> 
> - ElChe


That's a great idea… I have 3/4" dowel and a drill press!!! Disco thanks


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Another option is to drill into the side (tread) of the wheel into the axle with an 1/8" bit then tap in and glue in a piece of 1/8" dowel. Sort of like a wood nail. Sand the edge smooth at the wheel and it will never come off. I've made dozens of toys this way without a lost tire.

Ron


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

You could saw a thin kerf in the end of the axle before installing it in the wheel and then do so with a good quality glue (I like polyurethane glue for this type of work), then hammer in a wooden wedge (perpendicular to the wheels' grain). Much like hanging a hammer or axe head.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I use the method bigblockyeti suggests. Works well and every time


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I am where bigblockyeti is at. Thin kerf, glue it into place, the whole axle and wheel assembly turns. The gallery that I show in, there is a guy who builds childrens toys with a lot of wheels, and that is his standard method, cause I looked trying to knock him off. I decided it was too much work and let him have the business, but that is the successful method he uses.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Well I ended drilling a 3/8" hole in a wooden decorative dowel and glued it to the end of the axl… I must say I wasnt sure what it would look like .. But it looks ok


----------

